# Take a guess on HP gains?



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

I might not go with LTs, and the cam I might go with will probably be milder than I first thought...one that won't exceed the lift limit for my stock valve springs; I just want to limit the cam swap to a cam swap ...no valve train work at the same time. I've noticed that the power doesn't seem up to snuff when I get near 5k rpms. I figure a better cam and tune are needed.

Back to the HP gains...anybody have the slightest notion of what gains I can expect (at the wheels) by just doing this cam swap?

Thanks.

b.t.w. :willy:   :shutme I've got a wisdom tooth that's nearly been takin' my head off!
I wouldn't wish this on even a Mustang owner.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

Hold on! ...not everybody at once. Just kidding.

In the ballpark of 390 (or more) whp w/ a tune and my CAI and catback?


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

It really depends on the cam specs. If you could give us some specs, we might be able to give you an estimate. What is a mild cam to you may be pretty wild to someone else. 
400 RWHP isn't beyond the realm of possibilities from a cam by any means.
If you have an 05, headers may be a better investment than the catback, since the 05 has a fairly low-restriction exhaust anyway. Both cat-back and headers would be best.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

baron_iv said:


> It really depends on the cam specs. If you could give us some specs, we might be able to give you an estimate. What is a mild cam to you may be pretty wild to someone else.
> 400 RWHP isn't beyond the realm of possibilities from a cam by any means.
> If you have an 05, headers may be a better investment than the catback, since the 05 has a fairly low-restriction exhaust anyway. Both cat-back and headers would be best.


I really don't know the specs yet. I don't know how mild or wild it will be. My only stipulation is that the lift comes in just under what the stock valve springs can handle. I really don't want to turn the cam swap job into a rebuilding of the valve train job also. I'd like for it to have a pretty sweet, thumpy idle...so I really don't know what those overlap specs should be either...probably just pretty typical, I'd imagine.

I wish I would have kept the stock catback and gone with LTs instead, but since I've already got the catback I probably won't get the LTs...the sound is perfect, so I don't want to do anything else to the exhaust right now.

And when I get it tuned the guy I'll use guarantees around 16 hp on stock LS2s. My only other performance mod is the CAI.


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

baron_iv said:


> If you have an 05, headers may be a better investment than the catback, since the 05 has a fairly low-restriction exhaust anyway. Both cat-back and headers would be best.


 I agree. I am just adding headers with high flow cat converters. I'm curious to hear what the stock exhaust will sound like as a result. Also the Lingenfelter cai. And a dyno tune. In about four weeks.


----------

